# Take my money



## Riddle (19/3/15)

Anyone knows anything of this RDA or where to get it??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## huffnpuff (19/3/15)

Holy Mastitis!


----------



## Riddle (19/3/15)

I think this will be great on a box mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (19/3/15)




----------



## zadiac (19/3/15)

From what I can see, those two top sections turn way too easy. Your air settings is gonna adjust on it's own and piss you off. It also looks butt ugly to me, so I'll pass....lol


----------

